# Newbie Looking for Friends



## davross08 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All, I have joined the site today and look forward to making new friends.

I have been living in Cagayan de Oro for around 4 years now and I have learned a great deal about how to overcome the various challenges that many expats face. I would love to meet other members who live close by so please introduce yourself.

I live in Nazareth, CDO, and I look forward to becoming a regular contributor to this forum.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

davross08 said:


> Hi All, I have joined the site today and look forward to making new friends.
> 
> I have been living in Cagayan de Oro for around 4 years now and I have learned a great deal about how to overcome the various challenges that many expats face. I would love to meet other members who live close by so please introduce yourself.
> 
> I live in Nazareth, CDO, and I look forward to becoming a regular contributor to this forum.


Hello davross08,

Welcome to the ExPAT boards. I have been living in General Trias, Cavite for 5 years now and learned a lot of very interesting things. My wife and I have a friend who lives in CDO, she is a FILAM. If you would like to link up on Facebook I am there, send me an IFM [In Forum Mail/Private Message].


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> Hello davross08,
> 
> Welcome to the ExPAT boards. I have been living in General Trias, Cavite for 5 years now and learned a lot of very interesting things. My wife and I have a friend who lives in CDO, she is a FILAM. If you would like to link up on Facebook I am there, send me an IFM [In Forum Mail/Private Message].


*Hi Jim,

The new poster will need to make at least 5 good posts in the forum before he will be able to send Private Messages...


Jet ..*


----------



## neil36 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi davross08,
Welcome to the expats forum too.I live in Manggahan ( Stateland Hills Subd) with my wife who is a filipino and orginates from Dasmarinas.I have lived here for 6 years.We have two business here ( sari-sari store) and Water Refilling Station.If you would like more info then just ask for Bishop Store at the gate-house (entrance to Stateland Hills ).Take Care & hope to here from you soon.I am also on FB as Neil Slade.God Bless


----------



## davross08 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Great to Hear from You*

Hi Neil,

Thank you for your message. I do not have the right to send you my email address. <Snip>

Warm Regards

David


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

davross08 said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Thank you for your message. I do not have the right to send you my email address. <Snip>
> 
> ...


Please note--posting of contact information is not allowed in the forum. However, members who have made at least five (5) good posts are then able to use the private messaging service in the site to exchange information...


----------

